# Chicken run



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

There’s a part of the run that has shingles and I was wondering if they are too rough for chickens to stand on? Like there’s no dirt on it… since that’s the roof of the coop but then it’s inside the run. And is there anyway to add something on it because all they do just stand on it and can’t really dig..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> There’s a part of the run that has shingles and I was wondering if they are too rough for chickens to stand on? Like there’s no dirt on it… since that’s the roof of the coop but then it’s inside the run. And is there anyway to add something on it because all they do just stand on it and can’t really dig..


If their feet show no problem I would not worry about it. My birds are on the roofs frequently. I figure if it hurt their feet they wouldn't go up there.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> If their feet show no problem I would not worry about it. My birds are on the roofs frequently. I figure if it hurt their feet they wouldn't go up there.


Okay good. It’s just we should’ve built the coop higher so they can use the ground as space but instead it’s shingles but I guess it’s more space still since I’m gonna expand it a bit


----------

